# 229 with light/laser



## philly fresh (Oct 2, 2008)

does anyone have a picture of a 229 with a light/laser combo. looking into getting one but not sure which one i want to go with. looked at the tlr2 and the m6x. i went on their website and saw the dimensions and the only real complaint i have is that with the length measurement they have it sticks out really far past the end of the barrel. im not even considering the x2l since it only has 40 lumens. thanks for your time guys


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

philly fresh said:


> does anyone have a picture of a 229 with a light/laser combo. looking into getting one but not sure which one i want to go with. looked at the tlr2 and the m6x. i went on their website and saw the dimensions and the only real complaint i have is that with the length measurement they have it sticks out really far past the end of the barrel. im not even considering the x2l since it only has 40 lumens. thanks for your time guys


I'll post a pic of my P229R with a Streamlight TLR-2. I don't feel like going into the safe right now; and the light is currently on my night stand P220ST.

FWIW, the TLR-2 does extend past the tip of the barrel about a 1/2"...still looks good though.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah----I could get a pic of my P220 with M-6 attached....but not right now. Most of the attachable light/laser combos will stick out past the end of the barrel on any pistol lesst than 5" barrel length I imagine. My P220 is a 4.6" barrel, and as Mike E stated...probably half an inch sticks out past the end. I found these pics on the internet just for GP.
















Shown here on my G17 next to the SIG P220


----------



## philly fresh (Oct 2, 2008)

does the gun blast in anyway affect the aim on the laser or gsr affect the unit or finish. im just a little apprehensive about spending a couple of hundred bucks and it not work right or mess it up because it was designed for a longer barrel. is there any other brands out there that have a smaller unit with similar light output made for shorter barrels? and ram rod thanks for posting up those pics. the light looks hella good on that gun just a bit nervous about it gettting trashed.


----------



## philly fresh (Oct 2, 2008)

also i just found a burris light/laser combo with 120 output for 1hr runtime.
does anyone have any reviews on this light/combo.

heres the name and the website

XT-120 XTREME TACTICAL LASER FLASHLIGHT

http://www.burrisoptics.com/flashlight.html


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

I think you would have some powder build up on the lense but it should be easy enough to clean happens on my light and laser but it cleans up easy so I dont worry about it


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

There are plenty of people that have these lights/laser combos on their guns where it "sticks out" past the end of the gun, without any issues. Just go for it, unless of course you're only worried about looks. 

-Jeff-


----------



## philly fresh (Oct 2, 2008)

no its more because of the powder build up and the flash. didnt know how well they stood up to all that heat.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's my SIG P229R with the TLR-2 attached.


----------

